# ED with PCD Scheduling Question



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

I am scheduled to pick up my car (335d) on Monday at the Welt, with Performance Center redelivery. I assume this will be in February, allowing 6-8 weeks for shipping. How does the PCD get scheduled?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

The search button is your friend :thumbup: Click on the "Search this forum" link at the top right after clicking on Performance Center Delivery and enter "ED Scheduling". This topic has been covered many times.

Basically... to initiate the whole process, have your CA submit the online reservation form, making sure to note that your vehicle is a ED and what your expected drop off date will be in Europe. The sooner the better as availability is based on first come first serve. The links in the search above will answer about everything else.

Hope to see you here soon :thumbup:


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks. Will search first next time!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

You're welcome... If you have something specific that you can't find an answer to, just let me know :thumbup:


----------



## nm88325 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Let me get this straight......*

Am I to understand that after I pick up my new BMW at the factory in Munich, drive it around Europe for a couple of/three weeks, and then drop it off for shipment back to the US, I can pick it up again, free of charge, free room & board, and free driving lessons on the track in Greenville, SC?

No way, Way?

What's the catch?

nm88325


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

No catch... just may delay your re-delivery a couple of days to fit you in to our schedule compared to when you would get it at the dealer.


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

BMW's best kept secret, huh? A couple of cool ways to take delivery of a new BMW!

Donnie Isley


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Plus, you can buy from any dealer in the country this way. A little competition helps get the best deal. I'm very pleased with the experience so far and am looking forward to PCD in a few weeks. My car is supposed to be leaving Bremerhaven on the Manon today!


----------



## nm88325 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Brunswick?*

Okay, here we go! The ED is scheduled for 1 April and turn in on 21 April. Hopefully, the shipping will get the car to the PCD in time for a 3rd week in June PCD delivery. Time for a simple question:

Shipping is made to Brunswick, GA for the PCD?

In advance, thanks for the comments and help. This is a great thread!

nm88325


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

nm88325 said:


> What's the catch?


That you have such a great time, you buy another new BMW to do it all again! I sort of wish I leased so that I had an excuse to do the ED+PCD every 36 months!


----------



## suchee (May 26, 2009)

Reading through all the PCD info, am glad now my CA (Adrian from South Atlanta - Thanks mate!) gave me this option. I've requested a friday delivery at the PCD for my ED delivery(July 10th). Any thoughts on what my chances are for a friday PCD and when I'll get a date confirmation? Am dropping my car off at Munich for shipping back home hopefully on the 18th of July.


----------



## nm88325 (Apr 27, 2008)

*What do you think of this scheduling?*

We returned late last Thursday after 4100 or so miles in 3 weeks after 1 April ED (no Foolin'). 
We turned the car in on 20 April and were only delayed by volcanic ash by 1 day, departing MUC on the 22nd. 
The car is to be on the Don Carlos on 5 May, delivery to New York/New Jersey on 19 May. We got a pretty good windscreen chip in France, and this is to be remedied in New York/New Jersey.

Soooo.....

19 May - 15 June pick up at PCD?

Does this sound doable?

Thanks

nm88325


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

My CA told me it takes 3-4 weeks for delivery from ED. Then it would take and additional 4 weeks for PCD? This can't be right.

Shouldn't it be the same time - ED to dealer or ED to PC?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

ED re-deliveries have been averaging 7-8 weeks from the drop off date. This would be about the same if picking up at a dealer (at the earliest maybe a week sooner at the dealer). Biggest hold up on them is Customs processing.

As for availability of dates.... it all depends on what order your reservation was received. The earlier they are sent in by the dealer, the better chance you have at a particular date.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Jonathan - talked to the Sales Mgr today and he told me it would only be 1-2 weeks longer than regular dealer delivery. He said that once I drop my car off from ED, they will contact me to setup the PC re-delivery. I should pick three dates at least 45 days out from when I drop off my car in Germany? Based on the 7-8 weeks average, doesn't look like that will be enough time.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm not sure how many ED re-deliveries they see in a week, but we have quite a few. Kelli, who handles our scheduling says that time frame (7-8 weeks) has been pretty consistent lately.

Sometimes we will get them in 6 weeks, sometimes 10+ weeks. It all depends on how fast Customs processes the vehicles and if there is any damage that needs to be fixed by the VPC.

If you are wanting to take re-delivery here, I would plan on the time frame Kelli gave me above since she will be the one scheduling the vehicle. Not sure why he was telling you to pick three days 45 days out from drop-off :dunno:. Once the vehicle is released to us, Kelli will contact your dealer with the first available date we can re-deliver it. If that date won't work, you can pick three alternate dates within the 2 weeks that follow, to check availability.

Hope that helps explain it a little better :thumbup:


----------

